# UVM student found dead in extreme cold



## legalskier (Feb 3, 2019)

'Gage is thought to have tried cutting through the parking lot, but  couldn’t get around a fence, early Saturday morning, when the  temperature hovered between a bitter -1 and -4 degrees Fahrenheit. The  temperature, and “clothing that was inadequate to the weather, '' are “believed to have contributed to [Gage’s] death.” '
https://www.thedailybeast.com/unive...d-from-exposure-to-extreme-cold-cops?ref=home

Unfortunately, news accounts like this have followed the cold snap as it moved across country this week.
R.I.P.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 8, 2019)

So sad.  Saw a news story last night for MN showing college kids woefully under dressed for the weather waiting to get in a club and just being about town.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2019)

What a sad story. Unfortunately, it doesn't take long for things to get dire when it's that cold out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 10, 2019)

https://www.wcax.com/content/news/U...pended-following-student-death-505379851.html

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 10, 2019)

deadheadskier said:


> https://www.wcax.com/content/news/U...pended-following-student-death-505379851.html
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



I saw this.  The whole thing is tragic.  I did immediately wonder how much alcohol must have been involved.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Feb 10, 2019)

This was a problem in Russia like 10 years ago, girl I met here from over there told me during the heating oil shortage the heat would get cut off in all public places at 11pm, people would stay out drinking and then freeze to death walking home.


----------

